# Anywhere in Ontario to buy an Eminence Cannabis Rex?



## FredFlintstone (Mar 7, 2014)

Looking to pick up this speaker for my BJr. Lots online, but wondering if anyone knows if there are any stores in Ontario which carry them?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

L&M, sometimes even in stock. I got mine from them.


----------



## FredFlintstone (Mar 7, 2014)

Hmm, I guess I should give them a call. Been checking they're site but non listed.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

FredFlintstone said:


> Looking to pick up this speaker for my BJr. Lots online, but wondering if anyone knows if there are any stores in Ontario which carry them?
> 
> Thanks in advance,



http://www.saxon-cabs.ca/eminence
http://www.steamcomusic.com/catalog/eminence-speakers
http://qcomponents.ca/home.php?cat=36


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Thee guys are in Waterloo

http://qcomponents.ca/home.php?cat=36


----------



## FredFlintstone (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks everyone, bummer as I was in Waterloo on Saturday lol. Figures.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Yes, I recommend Q in Waterloo as well. I have a C-Rex gathering dust here but, honestly, with the cost of shipping now, you'd be better off buying new IMO. Good luck!


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

Long & McQuade has Eminence and their prices are excellent.


----------

